
Managed PostgreSQL on GCP, Now Available in Beta - zalmoxes
https://twitter.com/googlecloud/status/839898956637208576
======
leesalminen
Finally! The one reason I could think of to stick with AWS.

I'm really excited about the future of GCP.

~~~
nikolay
Not really! Aurora would be available for PostreSQL soon!

